# Reference Book



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a book we can take on the trail with us that is small and lightweight and has colored pictures and descriptions of all plants in our area (Pacific Northwest). I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to plant names and want to be confident everything the goats are eating is ok.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

There is a good free book from our county extension office. The one I use is for North Idaho. It is called "Noxious Weed Identification and Control Handbook. A Citizen's Guide for Control of Noxious Weeds." Produced by Inland Empire Cooperative Weed Management Area. It is light weight and the pictures are very helpful. The pictures show the plant bloom, plant gone to seed, foliage, and relative growth pattern. There is also a written description of the plant. It does not have a running list of toxic plants to goats but each plant description has a "note". Here you will find information on different livestock situations regarding the plant. It's worth taking a look at to get started. You will probably need to dig further to find a plant description book that covers toxic plants that are not noxious weeds. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Carolyn Eddy's book Field First Aid for Goats has photos of the most common poisonous plants with treatment information. The pictures are black and white but they are easy to see. The Trail version also has weather resistant pages so you can take it anywhere


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Is the trail version goat resistant? Mikey ate the instructions for my scythe. 

If they can't eat the plants on the pages, at least they can eat the pages ;-)


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Does the trail version book have the poisonous plants/treatments in it too?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Saltlick said:


> Does the trail version book have the poisonous plants/treatments in it too?


Yep...


----------

